# My 'eDonkey server list is empty'? A problem with Shareaza.



## aryayush (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello! 
I have a problem with Shareaza. It says that 'your eDonkey server list is empty'. I have posted a pic of the error. It is here:
*www.tachypic.com/view/342
What should I do?
Please help me fast!
Thanks!


----------



## mehulved (Jun 22, 2006)

Solution is right there in the image posted by you. Have you tried it?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, I obviously have but I couldn't understand what I am supposed to do properly.


----------

